# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Situata në Irak

## Lioness

Marre nga BBC
Botuar: E diel, 21 gusht 2005 - 17:58 CET


*Afrohet afati për kushtetutën irakiane.*

Qeveria irakiane ka shtruar mundësinë e shtyrjes edhe një herë tjetër të afatit për dorëzimin e tekstit të projektkushtetutës së vendit.

Një zëdhënës për qeverinë tha se kjo mund të ishte një alternativë nëse udhëheqësit politikë të vendit nuk do të binin dakord për tekstin deri në mesnatën e së hënës. 

Zëdhënësi i kryeministrit Ibrahim Jaafari, shtoi se alternativa tjetër ishte shpërndarja e parlamentit dhe rifillimi nga e para i të gjithë procesit me mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve të reja. 

Projektkushtetuta duhej t'i ishte paraqitur parlamentit që të martën e shkuar, por në momentine fundit negociatorëve iu dha një javë shtesë për të arritur një marrëveshje. 

Çështjet problematike

Përfaqësuesit e grupimeve të ndryshme që po punojnë për hartimin e Kushtetutës, duhet që ende të arrijnë një marrëveshje për çështjet kryesore.

Njëra prej tyre është ajo e emrit të vendit.

Një tjetër është ndarja e të ardhurave nga nafta.

Çështje të tjera kanë të bëjnë me thelbin e të ardhmes së re politike të vendit, sa federal do të jetë ai në strukturë, marrëdhëniet midis fesë dhe shtetit, si dhe të drejtat e grave.

Nëse do të arrihet një marrëveshje në kohë për tekstin, do të mbahet një referendumi për të në muajin në tetor dhe pastaj zgjedhjet e përgjithshme që janë planifikuar të mbahen në mes të dhjetorit.

-------------------------------------------------------------
Komente:  Hmmm, nuk di nga t'ia filloj.  
Personalisht ne fillim isha kunder luftes, per shume arsye, por me kryesoret, arsye gjeopolitike, dhe per me teper skepticizem per sukses duke pasur parasysh demografine e Irakut dhe historikun e tij.  
Henri Kissinger ne librin e tij "America's Foreign Policy for the 21st century," flet per Lindjen e Mesme, dhe politiken qe duhet te zgjidhte US.  Persa i perket ceshtjes se Irakut, ai keshilloi qeverine amerikane qe e vetmja menyre per te pasur sukses kunder Sadam Hysenit ishte te perkrahet terthorazi opozita, kongresi irakian ne emigrim me te gjitha mjetet e mundshme.  Keshtu qe, nqs regjimi i Sadamit rezohej, atehere opozita do kishte me shume legjimitet se sa nje qeveri e hartuar nga "okupatoret" sic shihet ne Irak, dhe ne Lindjen e Mesme.  Kjo keshille nuk u ndoq.  

Fillimi i luftes ishte shume kaotik, dhe u bene shume gabime.  Gabimi me i madh ishte se nuk u dergua nje numer me i madh forcash, sic kishte kerkuar nje gjeneral qe me vone u pushua/dha doreheqje) nga puna.  Si pasoje, nuk u siguruan kufinjte, dhe tani del se 15 mije iraniane u futen ne Irak, menjehere pas kapitullimit.  Plus, edhe pse u kapen shume armatime, sic u mor vesh vitin e kaluar, nje depo e tere (kush e di sa te tjera) me bomba dhe materiale te ndryshme ishte lene pa mbrojtur, dhe sot mjafton te shohesh lajmet dhe dihet se ne duart e kujt rane.  
Per me teper, carmatosja dhe mosperdorimi (pas kapitullimit) me vone i ushtrise irakiane (pa perfshire rojet republikane) ishte nje veprim i gabuar, sepse stervitja e trupave irakiane sic shihet tani, po behet me hapa te ngadalte.  Kuptohet, kjo ka te beje dhe me nr. e pamjaftueshem te trupave amerikane, ku si rrjedhoje, dergohen vetem 3-4 persona dhe nje perkthyes per te stervitur 300 veta.

Megjithate, kur u bene zgjedhjet,  rezultati, pjesemarrja e popullit irakian ndikoi pozitivisht dhe te pesimistet e luftes, dhe i hapi rruge nje vale te le re optimizmi, per te ardhmen e Irakut, dhe rajonit.  
Por realiteti vazhdon te jete i ashper.  Pervec vrasjeve rrenqethese qe ndodhin pothuajse cdo dite, dhe realiteti administrativ i vendit po behet me i komplikuar.  Sa per kamikazet, nga me rrenqetheset ishte ai i para ca diteve, ku nje "insurgent/terrorist/kafshe" po shetiste rrugeve te Bagdatit me nje makine mbushur me bomba, dhe me ne fund gjeti se ku t'i jap fund jetes se tij: ne nje turm me rreth 25 femije qe po merrnin cokollata nga nje ushtar amerikan.  Tmerr!  Apo sulmi tjeter, ku mbasi bene kamikaz ne treg dhe vrane njerez, dhe plagosen shume te tjere, nje kafshe tjeter vajti dhe hodhi ne ere spitalin ku po sillnin te plagosurit, e me rradhe.  

Per nje realitet tjeter qe nuk flitet aq shume neper media jane te drejtat e gruas qe po cenohen ne Irak, sidomos ne jugun sheit.  Ne aparence, duket sikur qytetet/fshatrat e jugut kane polici te organizuar qe qarkullojne per te mbajtur rregull.  Ne realitet, eshte polici fetare, e ngjashme me ate te Arabise Saudite.  Para okupimit, ironikisht, grate ne Irak, nen qeverine e Hyseinit, gezonin me shume te drejta se grate ne vendet e tjera te Lindjes se Mesme, kjo per arsyes sepse Iraku ishte shtet laik.  Sot ne Bazra nuk mund te gjesh me gra ne rruge te pambuluara si dikur.  "Honor killing, raping" eshte rishfaqur.  
Ky problem pasqyrohet dhe te hartimi i kushtetutes, ku shume grupe (irakiane), organizata per te drejtat e gruas ne Irak, po mundohen te protestojne nje kushtetute ku islamismi luan rol kyc, ku si konsekuence te drejtat e gruas per trashegimni, divorc etj, do minimizohen.

Mund te shkruash me ore ne lidhje me situaten ne Irak, (po i le vend anetareve te tjere per diskutim.)  Si perfundim, koalicioni, administrata amerikane duhet te ndermarri disa ndryshime.  Nuk jam per largimin e trupave.  Perkundrazi, nqs administrata eshte e sinqerte per objektivat "humanitare" ne Irak, atehere duhet te dergoje me shume, edhe pse mund t'u kushtoje zgjedhjet e 2006.

----------


## Lioness

Botuar: E premte, 26 gusht 2005 - 09:30 CET


*Deputetët do të debatojnë kushtetutën*

Kryetari i parlamentit irakian ka bërë të ditur se një tekst i ndryshuar i kushtetutës së re të Irakut do t'i paraqitet deputetëve të Asamblesë Kombëtare të dielën.

Politikanët e shumicës shiite në Irak thonë se është arritur konsensus për projektkushtetutën.

Megjithatë kjo është mohuar nga negociatorët e pakicës sunite. 

Zëdhënësi i kryeministrit irakian, Laith Kubba, tha se edhe në qoftë se politikanët arrijnë një marrëveshje për projektkushtetutën, irakianët ka shumë mundësi të votojnë kundër saj në referendumin që do të zhvillohet në tetor.

Të premten, politikanët irakianë i vazhduan negociatat deri natën vonë, në përpjekje për të gjetur një konsensus që deri tani ka qenë i vështirë. 

Duket se çështja e debatueshme e federalizmit ende përbën një hendek të thellë mes politikanëve shiitë dhe atyre sunitë. 

Negociatorët shiitë janë në favor të autonomisë së Irakut të Jugut njësoj si autonomia e kurdëve në Veri. 

Sunitët e kundërshtojnë këtë, sepse druhen se kjo i hap rrugë ndarjes së Irakut. 

Sunitët po kundërshtojnë edhe një propozim që i ndalon ish-zyrtarët e partisë Baath të Sadam Huseinit që të kenë poste publike. 

Të premten, Kryetari i parlamentit, Hajim al Hassani, tha se kishte patur diskutime të thella dhe të vështira, por duhej me shumë kohë për të arritur rezultatet që do t'i kënaqnin të gjithë.

Një politikan i shquar sunit tha se ai nuk shihte mundësi për konsensus për momentin.

Partitë shiite dhe kurde e mbështesin në përgjithësi dokumentin.

Por minoriteti arab sunit, i përqëndruar në Irakun qendror dhe perëndimor ka disa probleme, kryesisht me çështjen e federalizmit. 

Ai druhet se nuk do të ketë pushtet dhe do t'i mohohen të ardhurat nga nafta që vjen nga veriu dhe jugu i vendit. 

Disa i frikësohen ndarjes së Irakut.

Marrëveshja e politikanëve nuk është thelbësore. Projektkushtetuta do t'i paraqitet popullit irakian në një referendum në tetor.

Shiitët dhe kurdët do ta miratojnë atë me shumicë në parlament, por mos afrimi i politikanëve sunitë do të thotë se ata do të ndihen të veçuar nga procesi politik dhe do t'i bëjnë thirrje popullit ta hedhë poshtë kushtetutën. 

Dhe nëse dy e treta e popullit në provincat sunite votojnë kundër, kushtetuta nuk do të miratohet. 

Kjo do të vononte zgjedhjet kombëtare që priten të zhvillohen në dhjetor.

Ajo do të ishte edhe një goditje për Amerikën, e cila po ndeshet me rritje të kundërshtimit ndaj angazhimit të tij në Irak, ndërsa më shumë ushtarë amerikanë vriten.

Ajo ndoshta do të sillte edhe një shkallëzim të dhunës.

----------


## Lioness

Marre nga BBC
Botuar: E mërkurë, 31 gusht 2005 - 11:09 CET


*Qindra të vdekur në Irak*

Të paktën 600 pilgrimë shiitë kanë humbur jetën në Bagdad.

Viktimat u shkaktuan kur pilgrimët vrapuan, u rrëzuan dhe turma shkeli shumë prej tyre pas thashethemeve se në mesin e tyre ndodhej një sulmues vetëvrasës. 

Sulmi ndodhi ndërsa qindra mijëra vetë po shkonin drejt vendit të shenjtë në Badadin verior për të përkujtuar vdekjen e një imami shiit, Mousa al-Kadem. 

Policia thotë se fillimisht ranë disa mortaja në mes të turmës, duke vrarë disa vetë dhe plagosur shumë të tjerë.

Por më pas, qindra të tjerë njoftohet se kanë humbur jetën në momentin kur njerëzit duke vrapuar për t'u larguar pasi menduan se në mes tyre kishte një kamikaz, u rrëzuan dhe u shtypën. 

Edhe parmakët e urës përgjatë Lumit Tigër nuk e mbajtën dot peshën e madhe të njerëzve të cilët ranë në lum.

Korrespondenti i BBC në Bagdad thotë se sulmi, në një ditë kaq të shenjtë për kalendarin fetar shiit, kishte si qëllim të shkaktonte ndarje sektariane.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Faktikisht mendohet qe nr te kete arritur mbi 1000 .....  :i ngrysur: !

----------


## Lioness

*Mbi 150 të vrarë në Bagdad*

Policia irakiane thotë se të paktën 150 vetë janë vrarë dhe më shumë se 200 të tjerë janë plagosur nga shpërthimi i një makinë në një zonë shiite në Bagdad rreth orës shtatë sipas orës lokale. 

Njoftimet fillestare thonë se makina shpërtheu pranë një grupi njerëzish të cilët prisnin që të punësoheshin në ndërtim. 

Në një zhvillim tjetër po nga Bagdadi, zyrtarët irakianë thonë se 17 irakianë janë vrarë nga persona të armatosur gjatë natës në fshatin Taxhi, 20 km në veri të Bagdadit. 

Zyrtarët thanë se viktimat ishin me duar të lidhura dhe ishin qëlluar në rrugë.

Ndërkaq udhëheqësi irakian Xhalal Talabani, ka thënë se Iraku nuk do të fiksojë ndonjë afat për tërheqjen e trupave amerikane nga vendi i tij. 

Megjithatë, duke folur në një konferencë shtypi në Uashington pas takimit me presidentin Bush, z.Talabani tha se ai shpresonte se trupat irakiane do të ishin në gjëndje të merrnin detyrat ushtarake nga shumë trupa amerikane në fund të vitit të ardhshëm.

------------------------------------
Sa per "politiken" Breaking News ne BBC eshte se ne nje deklarate Al Zarkawai, aka Al Qaida e Irakut, u ka shpallur lufte te gjithe Sheiteve.

----------


## Genti^Itali

Shpërthime në Irak, 152 të vrarë, 542 të plagosur


Shekulli

Një seri shpërthimesh kanë tronditur dje kryeqytetin irakian. Si rezultat, të paktën 152 vetë kanë humbur jetën dhe rreth 542 të tjerë janë plagosur. Shpërthimi i parë nisi me një makinë bombë që kishte si objekt sulmi punëtorët e mbledhur në shesh për të gjetur punën e ditës. Menjëherë përgjegjësinë për sulmin e mori dega e Al Kaeda-s në Irak. Për nga numri i viktimave brenda ditës, kjo ngjarje mund të konsiderohet si përgjakja më e madhe në kryeqytet që nga maji i vitit 2003, kur mori fund lufta e madhe në Irak dhe vendi u fut në atë që u quajt pas-lufta, pavarësisht se numri i viktimave gjatë kësaj periudhe ia ka kaluar atyre të vrarë në luftë. Para agimit të djeshëm gati 17 vetë u vranë në fshatin Taji në veri të Bagdadit, dhe bashkë me këto viktima, numri i të vrarëve dje ka arritur në 169. Al Kaeda postoi një deklaratë në një faqe interneti ku shprehte lajmin e mirë se betejat për hakmarrjen e popullit sunni të Tal Afar-it nisën dje, duke shtuar se sulme të tjera do të vijnë më pas. Në fakt, shumica e të vrarëve gjatë ditës së djeshme i përkisnin popullsisë shiite. Megjithatë një zyrtar i lartë i ushtrisë amerikane tha se sulmet ishin një hakmarrje ndaj ofensivës së forcave irakiano-amerikane ndaj Tal Afarit. Sulmet e djeshme përkuan edhe me ditën kur ligjvënësit irakianë njoftuan se drafti i Kushtetutës së vendit është në fazën finale dhe do të dërgohet në OKB për tu printuar dhe shpërndarë para referendumit kombëtar të 15 tetorit. Komuniteti sunni ka deklaruar se do të votojë kundër kësaj kushtetute. Ndoshta dhe sulmet janë si përgjigje e refuzimit të tyre për këtë kushtetutë. Popullsia sunni në Irak është në minorancë përballë komunitetit shiit, por sunnitë kanë qenë shumë të privilegjuar në kohën e regjimit të Sadam Huseinit dhe nuk mund të përballen dot me realitetin e ri, veçanërisht kur tashmë në qeverisje janë shiitët. Dje ka patur edhe sulme të tjera në zona të ndryshme të Irakut. 

15/09/2005

----------


## Lioness

BBC Shqip

*Tjetër sulm shkakton viktima në Irak*

Nga dy sulme me bomba në Irak njoftohet se kanë mbetur të vrarë 16 irakianë, dhjetë prej të cilëve policë dhe janë plagosur disa të tjerë.

Autoritetet thanë se ngjarja ndodhi një kamikaz hodhi vetën në erë pranë një autokolone me automjete policie në distriktin Durah në jug të Bagdadit.

Ndërkaq në një tjetër zhvillim dy policë u vranë në qytetin verior të Kirkukut.

Të mërkurën të paktën 150 vetë u vranë dhe më shumë se 200 të tjerë u plagosën nga shpërthimi i një makinë në një zonë shiite në Bagdad rreth orës shtatë sipas orës lokale.

----------


## Hyllien

'The U.S. Has Lost the Iraq War'
by Immanuel Wallerstein *



It's over. For the U.S. to win the Iraq war requires three things: defeating the Iraqi resistance; establishing a stable government in Iraq that is friendly to the U.S.; maintaining the support of the American people while the first two are being done. 

None of these three seem any longer possible. First, the U.S. military itself no longer believes it can defeat the resistance. Secondly, the likelihood that the Iraqi politicians can agree on a constitution is almost nil, and therefore the likelihood of a minimally stable central government is almost nil. Thirdly, the U.S. public is turning against the war because it sees no "light at the end of the tunnel."

As a result, the Bush regime is in an impossible position. It would like to withdraw in a dignified manner, asserting some semblance of victory. But, if it tries to do this, it will face ferocious anger and deception on the part of the war party at home. And if it does not, it will face ferocious anger on the part of the withdrawal party. It will end up satisfying neither, lose face precipitously, and be remembered in ignominy. 

Let us see what is happening. This month, Gen. George Casey, the U.S. commanding general in Iraq, suggested that it may be possible to reduce U.S. troops in Iraq next year by 30,000, given improvements in the ability of the Iraqi government's armed forces to handle the situation. Almost immediately, this position came under attack from the war party, and the Pentagon amended this statement to suggest that maybe this wouldn't happen, since maybe the Iraqi forces were not yet ready to handle the situation, which is surely so. At the same time, stories appeared in the leading newspapers suggesting that the level of military sophistication of the insurgent forces has been growing steadily and remarkably. And the increased rate of killings of U.S. soldiers certainly bears this out. 

In the debate on the Iraqi constitution, there are two major problems. One is the degree to which the constitution will institutionalize Islamic law. It is conceivable that, given enough time and trust, there could be a compromise on this issue that would more or less satisfy most sides. But the second issue is more intractable. The Kurds, who still really want an independent state, will not settle for less than a federal structure that will guarantee their autonomy, the maintenance of their militia, and control of Kirkuk as their capital and its oil resources as their booty. The Shiites are currently divided between those who feel like the Kurds and want a federal structure, and those who prefer a strong central government provided they can control it and its resources, and provided that it will have an Islamic flavor. And the Sunnis are desperate to maintain a united state, one in which they will minimally get their fair share, and certainly don't want a state governed by Shia interpretations of Islam. 

The U.S. has been trying to encourage some compromise, but it is hard to see what this might be. So, two possibilities are before us right now. The Iraqis paper over the differences in some way that will not last long. Or there is a more immediate breakdown in negotiations. Neither of these meets the needs of the U.S. Of course, there is one solution that might end the deadlock. The Iraqi politicians could join the resisters in a nationalist anti-American thrust, and thereby unite at least the non-Kurd part of the population. This development is not to be ruled out, and of course is a nightmare from the U.S. point of view. 

But, for the Bush regime, the worst picture of all is on the home front. Approval rating of Bush for the conduct of the Iraqi war has gone down to 36 percent. The figures have been going steadily down for some time and should continue to do so. For poor George Bush is now faced with the vigil of Cindy Sheehan. She is a 48-year-old mother of a soldier who was killed in Iraq a year ago. Incensed by Bush's statement that the U.S. soldiers died in a "noble cause," she decided to go to Crawford, Texas, and ask to see the president so that he could explain to her for what "noble cause" her son died. 

Of course, George W. Bush hasn't had the courage to see her. He sent out emissaries. She said this wasn't enough, that she wanted to see Bush personally. She has now said that she will maintain a vigil outside Bush's home until either he sees her or she is arrested. At first, the press ignored her. But now, other mothers of soldiers in Iraq have come to join her. She is getting moral support from more and more people who had previously supported the war. And the national press now has turned her into a major celebrity, some comparing her to Rosa Parks, the Black woman whose refusal to move to the back of the bus in Montgomery, Alabama a half-century ago was the spark that transformed the struggle for Black rights into a mainstream cause. 

Bush won't see her because he knows there is nothing that he can say to her. Seeing her is a losing proposition. But so is not seeing her. The pressure to withdraw from Iraq is now becoming mainstream. It is not because the U.S. public shares the view that the U.S. is an imperialist power in Iraq. It is because there seems to be no light at the end of the tunnel. Or rather there is a light, the light an acerbic Canadian cartoonist for the Calgary Sun drew recently. He shows a U.S. soldier in a dark tunnel approaching someone to whose body is attached an array of explosives. The light comes from the match he is holding to the wick that will cause them to explode. In the month following the attacks in London and the high level of U.S. deaths in Iraq, this is the light that the U.S. public is beginning to see. They want out. Bush is caught in an insoluble dilemma. The war is lost. (www.zaman.com)

* Profesor sociologjie ne Universitetin e Kolumbise. Eshte figure shume e njohur ne Politikat Nderkombetare. Teoria e tij (World-Systems Theory) del neper provimet e nxenesve te Maredhenieve Nderkombtare.  :buzeqeshje:  Nese duhet ti ngjisim dhe ketij ndonje emertim, mund te quhet Neo-Marxist.

----------


## Lioness

*Kthesë e plotë në rregullat votuese*

Parlamenti irakian ka votuar për ndryshimin e një vendimi që mori më herët për të ndryshuar ligjet elektorale të vendit për të vështirësuar veton ndaj kushtetutës së re në referendumin brenda 10 ditësh. 

Nën presion nga OKB, parlamenti irakian u tërhoq. 

Tre ditë pasi në mënyrë kontradiktore rriti kufirin e votës 'jo', tani përsëri ka ndryshuar ndryshimet e fundit. 

Në parlament pati një debat të shkurtër, por të zemëruar. 

Një deputet sheit tha se parlamenti nuk duhet të përkulet para OKB-së dhe mund të kthehet në një organizëm me të cilin do të qeshin të gjithë nëse vazhdon të ndryshojë mendjen. 

Por një anëtar tjetër i asamblesë, Mahmud Othamn tha se vendimi nuk duhet të ishte marrë që në fillim, pa konsultuar ekspertët ligjorë të OKB-së që po ndihmojnë në organizmin e votimit. 

Në fund parlamenti nuk kishte rrugë tjetër, ndërsa në rrezik vihej legjitimiteti i referendumit. 

OKB ndërkohë tha se lëvizja që kishte ndërmarrë ishte e papranueshme nga ana demokratike.

----------


## Alket123

fytyrat e gezuara te Irarakenet po votojne kushtetutes. Fotografia eshte = me 1000 fjale.

----------


## Lioness

*Mbyllen qendrat e votimit 
Procesi i votimit për kushtetutën e re të Irakut ka përfunduar.*

Irakianët votuan të shtunën për kushtetutën e re të vendit, e cila vë bazat e sistemit ligjor dhe politik të vendit pas rrëzimit nga pushteti të Sadam Huseinit në vitin 2003.

Procesi i votimit për kushtetutën në shumë zona përshkruhet si i qetë, në kontrast me zgjedhjet e përgjithshme të janarit që u karakterizuan nga aktet e dhunshme.

Kryengritësit kryen dhjetëra sulme vdekjeprurëse gjatë zgjedhjeve të janarit.

Sulmi më i rëndë i së shtunës ndodhi në një qytet në verilindje të Bagdadit.

Të paktën tre ushtarë irakianë u vranë gjatë një sulmi me bombë.

Në kryeqytet një civil u vra dhe disa të tjerë u plagosën në disa sulme të ndryshme.
*
Pjesëmarrja*

Sipas njoftimeve të para, pjesëmarrja në votim ka qenë e madhe në rajonet e dominuara nga shiitët.

Ndërkaq, në veriun kurd të vend, pjesëmarrja njoftohet se ishte më e vogël nga ç'pritej.

Në një ndryshim tjetër nga zgjedhjet e janarit, njoftohet se kësaj rradhe, kanë votuar dhe shumë pjesëtarë të pakicës sunite.

Pas votimit në referendumin për kushtetutën, irakianët do të votojnë nga fundi i vitit në zgjedhjet e reja parlamentare.

----------


## Albo

*Irak: Miratohet Kushtetuta e re e vendit* 

25-10-2005

Komisioni elektoral i Irakut njoftoi sot se irakianët e miratuan kushtetutën e re me 78 për qind të votave në referendumin e 15 tetorit. Rezultatet nga të 18 provincat tregojnë se projekt-kushtetuta është hedhur poshtë vetëm në dy provinca, kryesisht të banuara nga arabë suni, nga tre që kërkoheshin për mosmiratimin e saj. Vëzhguesit e OKB-së thanë se rezultatet janë të sakta dhe në përputhje me standardet ndërkombëtare. 

Presidenti Bush i përshëndeti rezultatet duke thënë se irakianët po bëjnë përparim frymëzues drejt ndërtimit të një demokracie. Ratifikimi i Kushtetutës i hap rrugën zgjedhjeve për një qeveri të përhershme në muajin dhjetor. 

Në zhvillime të tjera, nga sulmet e kryengritësve u vranë të paktën 17 vetë në Bagdad dhe në qytetin verior Sulejmania. Gjithashtu, al-Qaida në Irak përmes një deklarate të paverifikuar të publikuar në Internet mori përgjegjësinë për tre shpërthimet e së hënës pranë një hoteli në Bagdat, nga të cilat u vranë 17 vetë. Po sot, ushtria amerikane njoftoi vdekjen e dy marinsave të premten, që e çon numrin e amerikanëve të vrarë në luftime në rreth 2 mijë, që nga ndërhyrja e Shteteve të Bashkuara në mars 2003.

----------


## Lioness

*Lewis Libby jep dorëheqjen pas akuzave* 

Shefi i kabinetit të zëvendëspresidentit amerikan, Dick Cheney, ka dhënë dorëheqjen pasi prokurori ka ngritur padi kundër tij për pengim të drejtësisë dhe dëshmi të rreme. 

Lewis Libby akuzohet se ka penguar hetimin dyvjeçar lidhur me nxjerrjen e identitetit të një agjenteje të fshehtë të CIA-s, bashkëshorti i së cilës kishte kritikuar luftën në Irak. 

Nëse gjendet fajtor ai mund të dënohet deri në 30 vjet burgim. 

Prokurori i çështjes, Patrick Fitzgerald, tha se akuzat ishin për krime shumë të rënda. 

"Çdo njeri që del para jurisë së posaçme dhe gënjen, pengon apo zvarrit hetimin, ka kryer një krim të rëndë. Nëse akuzat që ne kemi ngritur vërtetohen, ato janë për një krim shumë, shumë të rëndë", tha
prokurori Patrick Fizgerald. 

Pati spekulime se ai mund të ngrinte akuza edhe ndaj këshilltarit kryesor të presidentit Bush, Karl Rove, por kjo nuk ndodhi. 

Megjithatë avokati i tij tha se zoti Rove është ende nën hetim, dhe ka spekulime se ai mund të thirret si dëshmitar në procesin e ngritur kundër Lewis Libby-t. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ne zhvillime te tjera, ne nje bombe qe shpertheu sot ne zone sheite, ne nje treg, 20 persona jane vrare dhe 30 te plagosur.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ne zhvillime te tjera, kompanite e naftes dhe me saktesisht Exxon- Mobil, raportuan perfitime (net) rekord ne kater muaj: 78% perfitime net, 10 miliarde dollare.* 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Perse e vendosa lajmin e Scooter Libit ne kete teme?  Situata ne te cilen ndodhet sot Shtepia e Bardhe, administrata e Bushit, nen presionin e hetimeve kriminale ndaj Libit (shef i stafit te v-presidentit Dick Cheney) dhe me vone ndoshta te Karl Rove, apo dhe te vete v-presidentit, ka te beje direkt apo indirekt me luften ne Irak, apo menyren se si iu shit kjo lufte popullit amerikan dhe arenes nderkombetare.  

Nje permbledhje ne lidhje me hetimet:  Ne periudhen 2002-2003, administrata po mundohej te mblidhte materiale per te jystifikuar luften ne Irak.  Arsyhet humanitare, kunder diktatures etj, ishte veshtire t'i sillje para publikut amerikan apo te huaj, sepse ka vende te tjera ku popujt vuajne nga qeveri te korruptuara dhe nen diktature.  Per me teper, krimet ne Irak kunder kurdeve, si psh perdorimi i armeve biologjike filluan ne 1989, ne nje periudhe kohe kur qeveria e Sadamit akoma mbeshtetej ne menyre financiare dhe me mjete ushtarake nga administrat Regan dhe me vone Bush Sen.  
Sipas ligjeve nderkombetare do te ishte shume veshtire te jystifikohej nje lufte nen keto pretekse pa futur elementin e nje rreziku eminent, nga ku vjen dhe ideja e rrezikut te "mushroom cloud" apo e armeve berthamore dhe biologjike  qe "kishte" regjimi i Sadamit. 

Valeri Plame Wilson, gruaja e Joe Wilson, ishte agjen i CIA, e cila kishte vite qe punonte undercover ne kompani te ndryshme, dhe eksperience e njohuri mbi prodhimin e armeve te shkaterrimit ne mase.  Kur u hodh ideja se Sadami po blinte tuba alumini nga Niger ne Afrike per lende berthamore, ajo rekomandoi burrin e saj Joe Wilson, ish-ambasador ta shikoj kete ceshtje.  Kur Wilson u kthye nga Niger, pas shume hetimesh raportoi se ajo teori ishte pa baza, asnje veprim i tille nuk ka ndodhur midis qeverise se Niger dhe regjimit te Sadamit.  Wilson shkroi nje artikull ne New York Times (gazete e cila me pare kishte publikuar nje artikull nga Judith Miller per armet e shkaterrimit ne Irak, dhe sic dihet tani Judith Miller kishte lidhje me Libin, Rove & Cheney.)  New York Times eshte pak a shume si Bibel ne fushen e gazetarise dhe lajmeve ne US.  Shume njerez qe kishin dyshimet e tyre ndaj luftes ne Irak, pas artikullit ne NYT, ndryshuan mendje sepse nqs shkruhet ne ate gazete dmth qe eshte e vertete.  

Pasi shkruajti ne NYT artikullin qe demaskonte teorine e administrates per armet berthamore ne Irak, Wilson u sulmua personalisht nga Cheney, Wolfowitz (te cilet sic e dime tani e kishin hartuar idene e luftes qe ne 1992) dhe nga anetare te tjere te administrates se Bushit ..... me te njejtat taktika sic u sulmua Scott Ritter, ish-inspector i UN ne Irak ne vitet 90.  Por kesaj rradhe si rrjedhoje e ketij sulmi, u shkelen ligje, sepse emri i gruas se tij u shfaq ne nje artikull.  Ne US eshte kunder ligjit, eshte krim te identifikosh ne publik nje agjent te CIA-s.  Kur filluan hetimet ne fillim, sic eshte e qarte tani, Scooter Libby, (ndoshta Karl Rove, Dick Cheney etj) genjyen per rolin qe paten ne identifikimin e Valerit.  

Dhe nje fakt tjeter i vogel, gjate ketyre dy viteve te hetimeve jane harxhuar rreth 800 mije dollare, ne krahasim me 60 milion dollare qe u harxhuan gjate hetimeve ne lidhje me "jeten seksuale" apo preferencat per seks oral te ish-presidentit Clinton.  (3 milione dollare harxhime ne hetimet per 9/11)

Situata ne Irak te jep pak te shpresosh.  Mbi 2000 ushtare amerikane jane vrare, dhjetra mijera irakiane jane vrare, shume prej tyre si rrjedhoje e sulmeve sektare, intro-ethnike.  Sic jam shprehur ne fillim te kesaj teme isha kunder luftes ne fillim, per shume arsye, qe besoj jane debatuar ne kete forum me qindra here.  

Por nderkohe dihet shume mire, se nqs trupat amerikane terhiqen, Iraku do te ndodhet ne nje situate shume me kaotike, ne lufte civile.  Per me teper, per Al Qaida, apo organizata te tjera terroriste qe kane gjetur "parajse" ne Irak, do ta shohin kete terheqje si fitore, dhe do t'u jap me shume mjete, force legjitimitet rekrutimi ne lufte kunder perendimit.  

Presidenti dhe administrata duhet te mendojne mire per hapat qe do te marrin ne te ardhmen.  Pak a shume, zgjidhja praktike eshte shume kollaj.  Shumica e ushtarakeve ne rangjet e larta te ushtrise vazhdojne te ankohen per mungese trupash ne Irak.  E vetmja menyre per te siguruar kufijte, per te izoluar zonat me "te nxehta" per te bere te mundur stervitjen e trupave irakiane ne rritme me te shpejta eshte rritja e trupave.  Kjo zgjidhje eshte e veshtire nga ana politike sidomos me zgjedhjet e kongresit ne 2006.  Por ashtu sic thone ketu "DID THOSE 2000 AMERICAN SOLDIERS DIE IN VAIN?!" ....  300 miliarde dollare dhe per me teper legjitimiteti ne ulje i rolit te US ne arenen nderkombetare a nuk jane keto mjaft arsye per te bere te pamunduren per te permiresuar situtaten ne Irak?!
Te shohim.

----------


## Alket123

> Ne zhvillime te tjera, kompanite e naftes dhe me saktesisht Exxon- Mobil, raportuan perfitime (net) rekord ne kater muaj: 78% perfitime net, 10 miliarde dollare.


Une nje exxon kam afer. atje e ble benzinen zakonisht. Ah ne ato 10miliarde extra te tyret gjenden dhe dollaret e mi.

Damn Bush! Megjithate Bravo ne Irak!

----------


## Alket123

Vellai i njerit prej zv. presidenteve te Irakut eshte vrare sot ne Bagdad duke ikur per ne pune. Njeri prej atentatoreve i plagosur rende duke dhene shpirt ka thene se neser e ka rradhen Al Jafari.
Me pas ai eshte ekzekutuar ne vend nga forcat irakene qe shoqeronin vellain e zv. presidentit iraken.


ne foto jane ushtare shiite ose kurde. si po duket Iraku sipas jush? Gati eshte lufta civile apo une po e ekzagjeroj?

----------


## Alket123

Bagdadi qyteti qe vjen ere nga te vdekurit. Nje histori

http://www.robert-fisk.com/articles423.htm

----------


## Dito

Ky vend sot perjeton kaos total, Cdo dite shperthime bombash dhe dhjetera te vdekur qe per fat te keq shumica civile. Nje komb qe u perca ne fise dhe krahina, e pra kjo eshte situata sot ne irak.

Nje komb nuk nenshtrohet apo pushtohet perjetsisht. Pikerisht keshtu do te ndodhe edhe ne irak, sepse nuk ishte nje lufte e drejte dhe qe ne fillimet e saj terroristi *Bush* mashtroi mbare boten mbi armet qe posedonte ky vend, rezultati mijera e mijera te vrare, nje ekonomi e shkaterruar totalisht qe do dekada te rimekembet.

Dito.

----------


## panchovilla

> Ky vend sot perjeton kaos total, Cdo dite shperthime bombash dhe dhjetera te vdekur qe per fat te keq shumica civile. Nje komb qe u perca ne fise dhe krahina, e pra kjo eshte situata sot ne irak.
> 
> Nje komb nuk nenshtrohet apo pushtohet perjetsisht. Pikerisht keshtu do te ndodhe edhe ne irak, sepse nuk ishte nje lufte e drejte dhe qe ne fillimet e saj terroristi *Bush* mashtroi mbare boten mbi armet qe posedonte ky vend, rezultati mijera e mijera te vrare, nje ekonomi e shkaterruar totalisht qe do dekada te rimekembet.
> 
> Dito.


Shkrim me vend. Po ec e kujt ja shpjegon kete.

----------


## Zana e malit

Duke lexuar gjithe keto qe jane shkruar me larte, duke e pare situaten ne Irak nepermjet mediave, te shkruara apo ato elektronike, a s'iu duket qe ai eshte shnderuar ne nje *Vietnam te dyte*?! 

Sot pas kaq vitesh lufte ne Irak, a pyeteni valle ndonjehere se c'u desht qe Iraku te merret si nje cak per gjithe kete lufte te pakuptimte? E them te pakuptimte sepse arsyeja ishte "gjetja e armeve berthamore" ne kete vend, nderkaq edhe pasi u vertetu qe s'kishte arme berthamore,atehere kjo edhe eshte nje lufte e pakuptimte apo jo?

*Cili ishte qellimi i Amerikes per bombardimin, shkaterrimin e ketij vendi?* 
 Arme berthamore s'u gjeten, Sadam Huesini u arestu...cili ishte shkaku i vazhdimesise se luftes ne kete vend..?!

Ma merr mendja qe pergjigje te arsyeshme te themelte e me arrgumente te logjikshme s'do marrim as ketu dhe as qe historia e kohet me pas do na tregojne pergjigjen e kesaj pyetjeje...., *por nje gje ( do te ) dihet, se do te jete shume e arsyshme  qe muslimanet te mendojne dhe perfundojne se kjo lufte ka pasur qellim fetar* me shume sesa qellime te tjera si: zbulimin e armeve berthamore (qe s'u gjeten kurre), zenien e Sadam Huseinit, per qellime perfitimi (nafta)...etj.

Te pakten ky eshte mendimi im per luften dhe situaten ne Irak!

ZeM

ZeM

----------


## antares

Jo triumviratit terrorist planetar (Usa, Angli Izrael) nuk u behet aspak vone as per Islamizmin, Kristianizmin apo Hebraizmin (Sionizmi sipas Rabineve Ortodokse te vertete eshte armiku me i eger i hebraizmit dhe ne opozicion diametral me mesimet e fese se tyre). Ketu kemi thjesht nje loje ne shume plane te karakterit Gjeopolitik dhe Gjeoekonomik!
Sot nafta eshte arme me te cilen kontrollohen "aleatet" -Japoni, Europe etj nese nje dite u shkon mendja qe te tregohen pak me te pavarur. Bile nuk eshte as marrja e rezervave te Irakut po kontrolli se kush do blere dhe me cfare sasie, monedhe dhe cmimi kete nafte.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> *Lioness*
> Shkruajtur më *29-10-2005, 17:22* 
> ...
> " Perse e vendosa lajmin e Scooter Libit ne kete teme? Situata ne te cilen ndodhet sot Shtepia e Bardhe, administrata e Bushit, nen presionin e hetimeve kriminale ndaj Libit (shef i stafit te v-presidentit Dick Cheney) dhe me vone ndoshta te Karl Rove, apo dhe te vete v-presidentit, ka te beje direkt apo indirekt me luften ne Irak, apo menyren se si iu *shit* kjo lufte popullit amerikan dhe arenes nderkombetare." 
> ...


... *???*





> *PrInCiPiEl*
> Shkruajtur më *06-08-2003, 02:25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Albo*
> Shkruajtur më *05-08-2003* 
> ...



Më gjerësisht:*Source**Source**Source*

Cheers!
PrInCiPiEl

----------

